# Scared--Ollie appers to be drooling...



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

This morning when Pete came down at 6:30 to get Ollie he said that his face and front paws were soaking wet--wet like they had just been washed and his bed was wet and he was shivering...he wrapped him in a blanket and changed the bedding. He seemed fine otherwise--healtht poop & pee. Ollie went back in his bed after a few hours and again there are two spots of wet on his bed. I dried his face up and now he is sleeping n my lap w/ his face resting on my arm--I'm typing with one hand...

last night we gave him one small mother hubbard dog biscuit--I had the bag since end of last year and haven"t given him one in months b/c they used to make his stools too loose--but he never drooled. I'm going to see if he drools on my arm--if so i'm calling the vet right away....this was Cam's first symptom before he died...my stomach feels sick....we have a sitter here b/c mr and Pete are supposed to go out but I don't know...I'm going to see what happens in the next hour.......

I'm calling the vet--my arm is soaked.........


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'd be calling the vet NOW. It sounds like he may have gotten into something toxic. Has someone treated their yard recently? Now is the time for that sort of thing ...weed and feed, ChemLawn, etc.


Just saw you are calling the vet..keep us updated!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope Ollie's alright. Please let us know as soon as you find out anything! I'd be a wreck if I were you....and I'm sure you are!!! PLEASE let him be alright!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I hope Ollie's alright. Please let us know as soon as you find out anything! I'd be a wreck if I were you....and I'm sure you are!!! PLEASE let him be alright!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we have a 10:10 appt...willupdate......


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> This morning when Pete came down at 6:30 to get Ollie he said that his face and front paws were soaking wet--wet like they had just been washed and his bed was wet and he was shivering...he wrapped him in a blanket and changed the bedding. He seemed fine otherwise--healtht poop & pee. Ollie went back in his bed after a few hours and again there are two spots of wet on his bed. I dried his face up and now he is sleeping n my lap w/ his face resting on my arm--I'm typing with one hand...
> 
> last night we gave him one small mother hubbard dog biscuit--I had the bag since end of last year and haven"t given him one in months b/c they used to make his stools too loose--but he never drooled. I'm going to see if he drools on my arm--if so i'm calling the vet right away....this was Cam's first symptom before he died...my stomach feels sick....we have a sitter here b/c mr and Pete are supposed to go out but I don't know...I'm going to see what happens in the next hour.......
> 
> I'm calling the vet--my arm is soaked.........[/B]



How old is Ollie.......if he is under 6 months it could be his sugar. This was one of the first things Mia did when her sugar went down. Kept spitting (throwing up) water. If he is young you may want to check that also.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Positive thoughts that Ollie is okay.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

am so glad they got him in so quickly...please let us know as soon as you can!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Praying that everything is OK...


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh gosh, pam... i hope everything's ok... please keep us updated.

sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Sending you prayers

Cathy


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Big Hugs to Ollie.














Praying everything is ok.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

OMG, Pam! I'll be praying for you and Ollie. Keep us posted!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Omg Pam I too will be praying that Ollie is ok







Please let us know what the outcome is at the vet's, you must be beside yourself, I know I would be


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I hope Ollie will be ok. Mother Hubbard bones are one of the few treats I allow my 2 fluffbutts & they never cause either of them any problems.Sending hugs & prayers for Ollie.











Sue


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hope all is ok....


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh my, I hope Ollie is okay. I'll be praying. 



Joy


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Updated--
The vet said excessive drooling could be from 3 reasons...
1) just not feeling well, nausea
2)Toxin
3) mouth trauma
He appears that he is not feeling that well, bit it's not anything dramatic. At the moment is not drooling...She checked all his vital signs, his belly, and they are ok. We have to watch him today...we have emergency locations if we have to bring him in anywhere after hours. This is just so baffling!!
I think Pete and I are going to step out for a short lunch out locally. My sister is here with the kids and she knows what to do if anything comes up. I'll update later. THANK YOU for the concern...I wanted to update so you all wouldn't worry...I'm worried, but it's a wait and see right now......


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Pam, I'm glad things are stable. You know, I was thinking, maybe you should get a blood panel done on him? That would give you a little more info to go on. Could he have eaten something he shouldn't have had such as his potty pad?

I sure hope he continues to improve.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Pam, I am so sorry that Ollie is not feeling well and I hope and pray that he gets better soon.







Please keep us updated on his condition. I wish that the doctor had more definite information.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Pam, I'm glad things are stable. You know, I was thinking, maybe you should get a blood panel done on him? That would give you a little more info to go on. Could he have eaten something he shouldn't have had such as his potty pad?
> 
> I sure hope he continues to improve.
> 
> ...


I agree. Did the vet do bloodwork? That would show any liver abnormalities from ingesting toxins.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

OMG! I hope everything is ok with precious Ollie!







I'm glad you were able to get him in right away-please let us know, as soon as your are able, what you find out.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I was gonig to ask the same thing as Ladysmom. I would assume they would have drawn blood to check for the toxins. I sure hope they did so.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I hope that Ollie is fine! He is in my thoughts and prayers today


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I too, agree on the bloodwork for ruling stuff out. Better safe than sorry! Thanks so much for updating us Pam!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=360662
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The vet brought that up, but we all thought it was a bit premature. We are waiting 24 hours and if he's still doing it or showing any other symptoms we will take him in for bloodwork.

I just got in from lunch which was difficult to decide whether we should go out or not. But my sis was here and she knew just what to do...There are puddles of drool everywhere and his face and front paws are all wet. If he shows any other alarming signs we have the #'s of 24 hour hospitals in the area--ours is not 24 hours this weekend. I'm just baffled by this--we have not let him out at all the past 3 days because we got a lot of snow--I just don't know what to make of this. He sleeps in his x-pen at night and couldn't have eaten anything...I'm sick to my stomach...

From the time Cam started drooling excessively until the time he died was about an hour...Ollie has been drooling now from sometime in the night until now...I just don't know....there is nothing toxic around...I'm with him almost ALL the time...I stepped out yesterday for a few hours during the morning but nothing seemed amiss when I got home...nothing out of the ordinary...please keep us in your prayers.....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

This is baffling! I will certainly keep Ollie in my prayers! If he is still drooling and you're still worried-I would take him back to the vet. Something just doesn't seem right and it would be better for him to be at the vet if something happened, you know? I don't want to tell you what to do by any means, but I imagine there must be something wrong if he keeps this drooling up. Do keep us posted.


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

I have just logged on and read the thread, this is really worrying especially in light of what happend to Cam







. You are in our prayers tonight and please keep us updated. I will leave the computer logged on to check. Snoop send lots of hugs to Ollie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pam did your vet check thoroughly in his mouth to see if he has cut all his teeth, I am wondering if he could have a problem tooth that is making his mouth sore and causing the drooling, or he could have a sore gum, just a thought







The reason I ask is I thought Koko had done teething then he began to dribble a little too, then I found a back baby tooth on the floor that same day









What ever the problem I sure hope little Ollie gets well soon, here's a great big







for you both


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pam, it occurred to me because of the coincidence that perhaps there is something in your house that both Cam and Ollie could have gotten into? Puppies chew and maybe some paint, furniture finish, anything could be poisoning them?

A cbc would show if Ollies ALT levels were elevated. I think I'd be safe rather than sorry since they are so inexpensive and quick. Something isn't right and considering what you went through with Cam, wouldn't it be worth it just to rule out posioning?


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Pam did your vet check thoroughly in his mouth to see if he has cut all his teeth, I am wondering if he could have a problem tooth that is making his mouth sore and causing the drooling, or he could have a sore gum, just a thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About the teeth--the vet looked all around inside his mouth and she said she didn't see anything wrong with his teeth, gums looked good, tongue looked good. He was just neutered at the beginning of March and they said all his baby teeth were all out at that time...I'm going to check again...I keep checking his gums to make sure they are red and healthy...his nose is running a little too I've noticed. He's been sleeping a lot today--slept the whole time I was out at lunch then was sleeping on my lap...now is sleeping on a pillow accross the room...so bizarre...I hope he is ok tomorrow--first of all because I want him to be ok! Secondly, it's Easter...I'm already thinking that I'm going to have to cancel our plans--or at least I'm going to want to be here to keep an eye on him...if he does this through the night I'm going to have to take him in again first thing in the morning...that is tough with small kids on Easter morning...I'm getting ahead of myself...darn it, I'm just beside myself....also he is not ringing to go potty--I finally brought him out and he peed but I wonder how long he would have waited to go...

About Cam...it's a strange coincidence, but Pete brought up the other day that the pet food recall is now being pushed back to dates at the beginning of November--when we bought Cam. Cam ate Pro Pac puppy food and some generic dog biscuits from the puppy store...we didn't know any better...Pro Pac website has been down...but you can bet I'm now wondering about that...and then we wake up today to find Ollie soaked in drool!! My god I don't know what's going on! Ollie only eats NB....BUT this past week I've been feeding him NB canned food for the very first time...I checked the ingredients on the can and it says nothing about any kind of wheat gluten, etc....

Pete and the kids went to an Easter egg hunt without me...will keep you all updated...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Pam, it occurred to me because of the coincidence that perhaps there is something in your house that both Cam and Ollie could have gotten into? Puppies chew and maybe some paint, furniture finish, anything could be poisoning them?
> 
> A cbc would show if Ollies ALT levels were elevated. I think I'd be safe rather than sorry since they are so inexpensive and quick. Something isn't right and considering what you went through with Cam, wouldn't it be worth it just to rule out posioning?[/B]


I've been sitting here thinking more and more about the importance of a blood test. These little ones can go down hill so quickly... I really think it would be worth it to do.....


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> My god I don't know what's going on! Ollie only eats NB....BUT this past week I've been feeding him NB canned food for the very first time...I checked the ingredients on the can and it says nothing about any kind of wheat gluten, etc....[/B]


Pam I doubt it would be the NB, we feed both our boys the NB Lamb formula and they are ok. I know how you must be feeling too about Cam and the food recall, it was suggested to me by a friend that perhaps Scooby's problems could also have been food related, he was eating Nutro Max and the odd thing is he went off it all of a sudden, but our vet is convinced it was the Rimadyl that did the damage for Scooby. Like you I was frantic and not thinking rationally at all at the time because Scooby was so sick we thought we were going to lose him too, it was the worst 6 weeks of our lives, feeling so helpless and not knowing whether he was going to get well again or not. My problem is I wasn't feeding Koko the canned food then either and when I opened a can I would freeze that which was left so the can was gone. I did throw out all Nutro food that I had left though just to be on the safe side. Koko did eat some of the same food later and the dates on the cans I had remaining were not included in the recall, but in the trash they went.

Do you think perhaps Ollie has ingested something you are not fully aware of or licked something that has upset him, I have to watch Koko so closely because anything different upsets his tummy real fast. 

I sure hope little Ollie gets better real soon


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i would have had a blood test done first thing... just to have peace of mind. 

i mean, at least then you would get to know _something_...right?









still sending positive thoughts your way!!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im sorry ollie isnt feeling well, im keeping you and your family in my thoughts.


----------



## Westerfluf (Apr 1, 2006)

OMG! I'm so sorry to hear about your baby's illness. I hope all will be well very very soon. After what I just went through with Snowy, I know how scary this must be. Please keep us posted. You are both in my prayers.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> im sorry ollie isnt feeling well, im keeping you and your family in my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a call in to the vet--the one I saw this morning, to see if I should bring him now for bloodwork...it just seemed so premature at the time to go and do that since he had only been drooling for about 4 hours at that point...now we are going on 12 hours and I'm afraid I won't sleep all night worrying...supposedly the vet closes at 4pm and it's now 4:15...they said they were running behind today and someone would call me. I hope they don't forget.

My girls had activities going on this afternoon and I had my husband do taxi service--I don't want to leave Ollie with anyone else. He is sleeping and sleeping, but when he's awake he seems almost normal. I'll let you all know what the vet says when she calls me........


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm sorry Ollie is not feeling well. Is it possible someone brought something toxic home on their shoes? These little ones are so sensitive. Do you have any house plants he could have nibbled on? What about cleaning supplies that you may have used or something new brought in the house? I think if he has something toxic in his system, he probably needs medical care. Hope he is better soon.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Thinking of Ollie and how worried you must be.....hope you get to the bottom of this and Ollie feels better soon!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pam, according to Cornell Vet School, this is what they recommend in any case where a dog is suspected of being posioned. This is specific to the pet food recall, but it would apply to any suspected toxins, I would think.

A minimum screening profile should assess the liver enzyme ALT to detect damage to the liver, serum cholesterol, total bilirubin concentration and the activity of the anticoagulant proteins antithrombin III (ATIII) and protein C. The coagulation protein tests, which have been adapted for dogs by Cornell researchers, have high value in detecting affected dogs but require collection of a special blood sample (citrated plasma sample) and an assessment by Cornell's Animal Health Diagnostic Center.  

http://www.news.cornell.edu/stories/Jan06/....dying.ssl.html

The minmum screening profile they refer to is a basic cbc which will tell you his ALT level, bilirubin and let your vet know if he has ingested any toxins as they pass through the liver. Since he was just recently neutered, it's a plus since they would have his pre op cbc results to compare to.

To be perfectly honest, in light of the pet food recall, I am surprised your vet didn't do one this morning just to be safe.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thinking of Ollie , and hoping he is safely at the vets . Get well soon . Sarah


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't trust doggy treats. I stopped giving treats and chews the first year we had Alex because it seemed to me he vomited most of the time after having some chews. He has not had a doggy treat since then and he will be 10 years old end of May. He has survived without doggy treats. It is extremely rare that he throws up. And when he does it's because he has too much mucus in his throat. I know I am preaching in the wind, but I would stop all dog food for now. Boil some chicken tenderloins and rice with any kind of vegetable. Geez, this is not hard to do and does not take much time. I hope Ollie will be better soon


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Off to the vet again...I just spoke to the vet and she said she'd like to look in his mouth again and run the bloodwork. Ollie's been sleeping all day and I keep sitting by him and seeing if he will perk up. When he does get up he just sort of wanders for a minute and goes back to bed. I'll update as soon as I can when I get back...I'm going alone--nobody is home...I'm freaked out, to say the least......


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, Pam, I am so sorry to hear about little Ollie. Praying that everything turns out for you. Hang in there..........Pat


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

praying for ollie


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Praying for Ollie and you.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> Off to the vet again...I just spoke to the vet and she said she'd like to look in his mouth again and run the bloodwork. Ollie's been sleeping all day and I keep sitting by him and seeing if he will perk up. When he does get up he just sort of wanders for a minute and goes back to bed. I'll update as soon as I can when I get back...I'm going alone--nobody is home...I'm freaked out, to say the least......[/B]


 I hope everthing turns out ok...I'm glad you are getting the blood work done.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sending best thoughts to Ollie. I would be scared, too - keep your chin up, Pam. We're all here for you, and we'll be waiting to get an update.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

They gave Ollie a sedative and thoroughly examined his mouth and throat and saw nothing. Did bloodwork and everything was normal. They gave me a medicine that, when taken, actually adheres to any ulcerations that may be in the GI tract causing irritation and will make him more comfortable. They said if he's still drooling on Monday they will want to do an endoscope exam...so I am somewhat relieved, but still baffled...I have been stressed out through the roof today. Not sure what we'll do about Easter tomorrow--I am supposed to go to my mom's for the day but can't leave Ollie...and today cost $245...I'm not complaining, it's worth every penny to rule things out...but gosh it's expensive...please keep us in your prayers....THANK YOU for being there--love you all


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Hope that precious Ollie gets to feeling better


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> They gave Ollie a sedative and thoroughly examined his mouth and throat and saw nothing. Did bloodwork and everything was normal. They gave me a medicine that, when taken, actually adheres to any ulcerations that may be in the GI tract causing irritation and will make him more comfortable. They said if he's still drooling on Monday they will want to do an endoscope exam...so I am somewhat relieved, but still baffled...I have been stressed out through the roof today. Not sure what we'll do about Easter tomorrow--I am supposed to go to my mom's for the day but can't leave Ollie...and today cost $245...I'm not complaining, it's worth every penny to rule things out...but gosh it's expensive...please keep us in your prayers....THANK YOU for being there--love you all[/B]


Wait...did I say $245...I meant $295!! Forgot about this morning's visit...

He's still drooling...

We found out yesterday morning at my 8 yr olds dental visit that it's time to start orthodontic work for her--that will cost us $6K- $7K...it's just been an overwhelming weekend so far....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I'm so sorry that Ollie is still drooling. Poor baby. 

I know what you mean about vet bills. Since he is your first dog in a while you probably aren't desensitized to those vet bills. Things sure do add up but I'm so used to it now, especially after my first Malt, Rosebud (R.I.P.), who was at the vet's all the time, it seemed. 

I know how stressful this must be for you.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll be on pins and needles awaiting a response! I sure hope everything turns out a-okay!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

BEST WISHES FOR OLLIE


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll have to remember the term "desensitized" the next time I get a vet bill! After all these years, I still get sticker shock sometimes!

Pam, I usually figure about $125 for a "normal" viist - an eye infection, something pretty minor and go up from there. Forget xrays! It's a minimun of $100 here to get xrays for something as routine as a uti to make sure there are no stones. I just spent about $1000 on Lady about six weeks ago for a stubborn urinary tract infection. That's why I encourage everyone to save money every month towards emergency vet bills. 

I posted this awhile back about the cost of owning a dog, but it's worth posting again. It's pretty sobering.

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cl...;articleid=1543


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Pam, I'm just catching up with this thread. I sure am sorry that Ollie isn't feeling well AND that you are so stressed. Try and stay calm. I know that you are hypersensitive about Ollie after the suddeness of Cam's illness and passing. I am the same way after what happened to Sassy. But sometimes dogs have an off day. Mine tend to drool when they have an upset tummy and 9 times out of 10 it won't get worse. You've done all the right stuff, so try and just give Ollie plenty of TLC and plenty of rest. I hope that tomorrow will be better for you and for Ollie, too!

PS I am a big believer in blood work ar regular checkups. When Sadie had her lengthy gastro problem in Jan/Feb she had one number that was out of whack on the bloodwork. I was so mad at myself that we hadn't had any bloodwork since she was spayed 2 years ago. A more recent panel would have given us a benchmark. From now on I will insist on bloodwork at least once a year. Jolie, now a geriatric doggie, has bloodwork and urinalysis twice a year.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I just came here and saw your post. I'm so sorry you and Ollie are having a bad day. hopefully it's nothing. Sparkey drools like a fountain everytime we go to a park. I have no idea why. 

I'm glad the blood work is normal. and I sure hope he start feeling better real soon


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pam, when Scooby was so sick our vet did an xray of his stomach to make sure there was nothing blocking it, once that was done and she did see something in the Pylorus area she then ordered an edoscope, that was when we found out he had ulceration and inflammation in his stomach and intestines. I would ask for an xray first, the endoscope cost us $1080 and had to be done at the animal hospital. It could be cheaper for your vet to do the xray to rule out any obstruction or stomach ulceration first. It could save you needing an endoscope, but then it could also confirm that Ollie needs to have the endoscope done too. 
Vet fees are not cheap, and we are not regretful in any way for the amount that we have paid so far for Scooby but it is very expensive when they get so sick








Is he eating at all or vomiting? or is he just drooling, poor little guy I sure hope he gets better real fast, I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers that this will pass real soon


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Ollie still isn't better. I don't have anything helpful to add but I'm hoping & praying He gets better real soon.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366ff">Hoping Ollie starts to feel better soon.







</span>


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

> Pam, when Scooby was so sick our vet did an xray of his stomach to make sure there was nothing blocking it, once that was done and she did see something in the Pylorus area she then ordered an edoscope, that was when we found out he had ulceration and inflammation in his stomach and intestines. I would ask for an xray first, the endoscope cost us $1080 and had to be done at the animal hospital. It could be cheaper for your vet to do the xray to rule out any obstruction or stomach ulceration first. It could save you needing an endoscope, but then it could also confirm that Ollie needs to have the endoscope done too.
> Vet fees are not cheap, and we are not regretful in any way for the amount that we have paid so far for Scooby but it is very expensive when they get so sick
> 
> 
> ...


They will drool with a blockage. I agree. If no change have the X-ray done for piece of mind .


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Pam, when Scooby was so sick our vet did an xray of his stomach to make sure there was nothing blocking it, once that was done and she did see something in the Pylorus area she then ordered an edoscope, that was when we found out he had ulceration and inflammation in his stomach and intestines. I would ask for an xray first, the endoscope cost us $1080 and had to be done at the animal hospital. It could be cheaper for your vet to do the xray to rule out any obstruction or stomach ulceration first. It could save you needing an endoscope, but then it could also confirm that Ollie needs to have the endoscope done too.
> Vet fees are not cheap, and we are not regretful in any way for the amount that we have paid so far for Scooby but it is very expensive when they get so sick
> 
> 
> ...


sigh...thanks ladies
























Janet now I am praying that he won't need an endoscope--I think we might have to send him packing--kidding, of course. Yikes...man, poor Scooby went through a lot!! I am SO happy he's doing better.

I gave Ollie a dose of that medicine as soon as we got home and he has stopped (as far as I can tell) drooling. The vet said that that medicine in and of itself with often "do the trick." He has been playing for the past few hours. I sure hope he is ok through the night...

I'm sorry I scared you guys...man, I am a spunky lady, but I really don't like drama. I don't like it and I don't handle it very well. I said to Pete tonight "can't we just have a quiet weekend??" I'm telling you--I'm not going to do much this coming week...except for two after school playdates, puppy obedience school, volunteering at my daughter's school, soccer practice, baton practice, orthodontist visit, contact lense fitting and soccer game LOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm telling you--I'm not going to do much this coming week...except for two after school playdates, puppy obedience school, volunteering at my daughter's school, soccer practice, baton practice, orthodontist visit, contact lense fitting and soccer game LOL!!!!!!!!!
[/QUOTE]

Pam, I'm glad that the medicine seems to be helping. I'll keep all of you in my prayers. 
It looks likes you are trying to keep your sense of humor and that's always a good thing.
Hang in there!.................Pat


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam, I just logged on for a quick second and saw your post first thing. I feel so sorry for you.








Your holidays seem to turn into nightmares.









I'm soooooooooooooooooooo glad that the medicine seems to have helped and the blood tests were good.

I'm praying that he continues to improve and that you and your family have a good Easter holiday.


----------



## Chyna's Mommie (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm sorry the poor little wasn't feeling well. I hope all is getting back to normal now. My thoughts & prayers are with him & your family.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

We're hoping Ollie is better real soon.


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I hope Ollie feels better soon. He's in my prayers.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! I'm so sorry that Ollie's been not feeling well, but I'm glad he's feeling some better. Hopefully the meds will do the trick and the Ollmeister will be a-okay! Josie had a drooling night once and had me scared to death. I called my sister (a vet assistant) and she had me give her some Pepto, which did the trick, but I know how scary it can be!

Hang in there, you're a super mom to all the kids (skin and fuzzy) in your life!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Going to bed now, but wanted to let you know that I will say a prayer for Ollie before I go to sleep and I am so glad he has been playing and the meds seem to help!







Man, Pam-you really need a vacation. You are one busy woman~God Bless, and no matter what, Happy Easter!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

I just now saw this thread...I'm sorry Ollie's going through this. I will be praying that the medicine continues to work and that there is nothing serious goin on. Hugs to sweet Ollie-boy!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

hope this was just a crazy one-off & never ever happens again! dakota was drooling her sweet face off last night too, dry retching & everything, scared the pants off me, I was up past midnight just staring at her & watching her sleep to make sure she was ok. She's totally back to her brat-self today.

Hope Ollie is much better in the morning & you can put all this behind you.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Pam & Ollie,
I am so sorry that Mr. Ollie is not himself. I have just gotten on as I am having a difficult time myself (personal health issues). I am glad that you are staying on top of things and watching Ollie so closely. Keep up the good work, and make sure our baby is safe, healthy, and happy!
Please keep us posted (as I am most certain you will!).


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Ollie seems better today. No drooling that we know of or have observed. He's acting himself--eating, drinking, pooping & peeing. Boy did he give us a scare. I don't think I slept all night last night.

I have NO idea what could have caused what happened!

I think today we are safe to go to my mom's for Easter dinner--the vet said last night that he should be ok today to be left alone. He'll be way too hyped up if we bring him to my mom's...it's better for him to be here and sleep. We'll only be gone for a few hours.

I hope everyone that celebrates Easter has a wonderful day today--and those that don't celebrate it have a wonderful day too! I'm reminded of how wonderful you all are--thank you from the bottom of my heart for being there for us. 

I'll update again later tonight I guess! Have a great day all







And NO MORE DRAMA!!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm so glad that Ollie is feeling much better.







I hope you have a peaceful and Happy Easter and Ollie remains well.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Pam I am so pleased the medicine helped Ollie, that is great news.














I hope you and your family have a wonderful day today







Take it easy and rest up, you have earned it









Yes poor Scooby has been to heck and back, with all the procedures, blood tests from both is front leg and throat, subcutaneous fluids and that hurts, vitamin B shot, shots for this and shots for that, pills for this and that, liquids shot down his neck, you name it he has had it all and he has been such a little trooper through all of it. It's amazing just how resilient they are. I am happy to say though he is doing just wonderfully now, back to his little ornery self


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the update Pam














I'm so glad Ollie seems to be himself today-thank God!







You enjoy a nice Easter at you moms and I bet Ollie will be so happy to see you when you get home


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Pam - I'm so glad that Ollie is feeling better today. It's good that you got that medicine for him.
Have a wonderful Easter and don't worry about the little guy while your at your mom's.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Pam - great news that Ollie seems better.









Hope you and your family have a Happy Easter.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry i missed all this but glad to hear he is feeling better. must have really put u in a scare


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad Ollie is feeling better!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Very glad to hear this!! I hope Ollie is all better now!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Just checking before I go to bed to see how Ollie was doing post Easter activities. I'm hoping no news is good news!





















Hope you and yours had a great Easter!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Just checking in for an update - hope Ollie is well and that your Easter was a good one.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Just checking before I go to bed to see how Ollie was doing post Easter activities. I'm hoping no news is good news!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking up on us







Ollie appears to be totally fine now--so weird. He's still taking his medicine. The vet will call today to follow up and I'll ask how much longer he should take his medicine--he doesn't like it!! I'm quite relieved that everything appears to be back on track...I gave him a bath yesterday, etc. THANK YOU EVERYONE!!!!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Thanks for checking up on us
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am soooo glad that Ollie is feeling better!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Me too, I am soooo glad he is back to normal.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm happy to hear that Ollie is doing fine now.







I know that must have been very scary for you & you couldn't help thinking about what happened to little Cam. It's very troubling when our little ones get sick & we don't know why & may never know. I'm super paranoid since Boo had Pancreatitis & I could never find out why. I hope Ollie continues to do well.











Sue


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Good deal.





















Little fluffbutt really had me worried too!


----------



## Petal (Apr 11, 2007)

Petal has done the dooling thing too!! On occasion she will start drooling and pacing the floor. This lasts for 10 or 20 minutes and then it stops. She is back to normal. It doesnt happen much. I have told the Vet but she doesnt know what it is. I think maybe she has a tooth thats hurting or something. But as long as it doent last very long I guess I will wait to worry when/if it gets worse. Its scary as heck when it happens!! I even thought maybe it was some kind of seizure.


----------

